# BJJ Uniform



## GOMAB (Dec 18, 2005)

I am new to BJJ and I would like to know what is the best quality (brand) gi in the market. I am a big guy so I would need at least an A6. I know about Atama but are there any other good brands.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 18, 2005)

GOMAB said:
			
		

> I am new to BJJ and I would like to know what is the best quality (brand) gi in the market. I am a big guy so I would need at least an A6. I know about Atama but are there any other good brands.


There are lots of good brands out there.  I have used Atama, Ouano, Koral, MMAgear and a couple of others.  I wouldn't recommend the MMAgear (although I hear they are under new owners now).  We like the Ouano as they are very reasonably priced and so far have worn like iron.  No complaints about the Atama (as long as you are prepared for noticeable shrinkage the first couple of washes).  Koral gi was very nice.

I have to purchase new gi's for my kids and will be getting Oauno's for them...so I guess that says something.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Dec 18, 2005)

i definitely think oauno is the most reasonably priced BJJ gi out there.


----------



## GOMAB (Dec 22, 2005)

The MMA kid! said:
			
		

> i definitely think oauno is the most reasonably priced BJJ gi out there.


 
thanks for the response. I see that you are in arlington. I live in mansfield and I use to live in arlington


----------



## GOMAB (Dec 22, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> There are lots of good brands out there. I have used Atama, Ouano, Koral, MMAgear and a couple of others. I wouldn't recommend the MMAgear (although I hear they are under new owners now). We like the Ouano as they are very reasonably priced and so far have worn like iron. No complaints about the Atama (as long as you are prepared for noticeable shrinkage the first couple of washes). Koral gi was very nice.
> 
> I have to purchase new gi's for my kids and will be getting Oauno's for them...so I guess that says something.


 
thanks so much!!!


----------



## Marvin (Dec 22, 2005)

I like the Atama gold weave, which is very soft and the HKC which has a nice stiff collar.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 1, 2006)

Golden tiger makes some good larger ones, as you said you need at least an A-6. I can tell you that a size 5 is euqivalent to an a-6 easily. if not bigger.
I like Atama but they wear paper-thin after about 6 months. they dont tear. they just thin. Koral makes exceptional gis, but they have the opposite problem. they are very stiff.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Jan 1, 2006)

i recently got a Gameness gi for christmas, i must say, a well stitched and durable gi.

check em out at gameness.net


----------

